# Sticky  Military Working Dog Adoption



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

I would appreciate it if the mods could make this post a sticky to stay at the top of this section for handy reference to people considering adopting a retired Military Working Dog (MWD). 

As of November 6, 2000 House Resolution 5314 section 2582 allows for the first time for retired military dogs be adopted by qualified applicants.

http://www.uswardogs.org/id19.html

Here is the adoption form and contact information 
:
http://dodmwd.lackland.af.mil/index.htm


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

I would really appreciate it if this could be made a sticky so I'll ask again. This doesn't belong in the rescue section IMO because adopting a military dog is a very different thing than other rescues and so the focus should be here in this forum which may capture the interest of people already familiar with these dogs and so be more prepared for the special needs they would have. 

Please make this post more visible and at the top of the Military dogs forum so that perhaps more of these retired dogs can find homes.


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

They have 4 dogs listed. Three available (1 GSD/2 Belgian Malinois).


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

You should send a pm to ladylaw203 since she's the only mod for this topic.


----------



## Jetboy (Jan 24, 2007)

Very cool. I called the number. The list on the web site IS NOT up to date. They are sending me the up to date list of dogs and the application. Ther is no charge for this but you must go to Texas to do the Meet and Greet. If that turns out fine, you go home with the dog. The ones for adoption are retired dogs that have aggression training. They do not know how the dogs will react to other dogs or children. That is a downfall. I will look into it though. I would love to have a partner for my Hailey.


----------



## mg260 (Sep 26, 2007)

I am a Police Officer in Oklahoma and have been trying to get in touch with Lackland through email for a while now. I have used the above web page trying to find info. but every time I try it comes up as a error.Has anyone else had this problem? I am trying to get a dog for our PD. if anyone can help.
Thanks.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I've noticed that the website does seem to go down pretty randomly. Sometimes it works (it's been working fine for me the past couple of times I went to it), and sometimes it does not (it's not working now).

I went to the main Lackland AFB website at http://www.lackland.af.mil/ and that is working fine, just the MWD site is not. However, I found this on the page for the 37th Training Group on the Lackland AFB site



> Quote:The squadron occasionally has dogs available for distribution to police departments. This is due to either medical or training failures. In most cases, these dogs would make excellent working dogs but, due to time restraints we are unable to continue training. If you are interested in more information please call at 1-800-531-1066.


That number should get you in touch with the right people. Good luck!


----------



## mg260 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I have made contact with the base. I think I will be making a trip to TX. soon. There are some hoops that the base wants you to jump through before you are even aloud to go down and look at the dogs they have available. I was hoping to see what was there before I made the 8 hour plus drive.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:There are some hoops that the base wants you to jump through before you are even aloud to go down and look at the dogs they have available. I was hoping to see what was there before I made the 8 hour plus drive.


You would not be able to get a better "picture" of what they have available before going to the base even if the site works.

All the site has is a listing of dogs that are available on the law enforcement give-away plan. The listing is just that - a list of dogs giving their name, breed, tattoo number, gender, and date of birth. No photos, no in-depth information.

As far as the hoops ... well, that's dealing with the military for you. They have to make sure you're who you say you are and all that.


----------



## K9 Osci (Sep 27, 2007)

MG260,
If your still looking for info, PM me.


----------



## abesroman (Apr 16, 2008)

I work for Dog Center, at Lackland AFB, here in San Antonio. I regularly work with the dogs in our "adoption" kennel, and the other 1,200 dogs. They have plenty of dogs up for adoption all the time, and I may be able to get pictures of dogs if anyone is really interested in one. All I would need is the MWD's name, brand, and if made available, kennel location. Just thought I'd let you all know.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

The Rescue section here regularly posts pictures of dogs so I see no reason why MWDs waiting for adoption couldn't have their pictures posted here. Please do so, and thanks for your supporting them. They did alot and deserve a forever home.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Abes,

Howdy. I worked at the DOD Dog School for 13 years. I was an instructor there. Taught in about every course they have and retired as the superintendant of the Dog School. For anyone that hasn't seen that place, that's a lot of dogs. ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

Here is the updated site we received via our base website:

http://www.lackland.af.mil/units/341stmwd/index.asp

It was updated yesterday.


----------



## krylos (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello,
I was recently made aware through e-mail of a 6 1/2 year old female GSD, bomb sniffer that served in Iraq. I don't know how much traffic this forum gets, so I'm not going to post a lot of info here.

What I know about the dog is, like I said, female, black and tan saddle pattern, former bomb sniffer, served in Iraq in 2006 (I think), owners say she is best in a home without small children (8yrs +) and no other dogs, very loving. Her name is Sefe (don't ask me how to pronounce it).

I have asked a ton of other questions to the owners by e-mail and am waiting to hear back from them for answers. If you are interested, please contact me by e-mail at [email protected]. I have a couple of pictures I can send to anyone interested.

Donovan


----------



## krylos (Oct 19, 2006)

The dog I listed in my above post has found a home!


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Our Mission


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I am in the process of trying to adopt one of these wonderful dogs now. If this particular dog falls through then I will continue to look. I feel like these dogs have served our country and been faithful and loyal soldiers therefore they certainly deserve more than just being put down when their service is over.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I wanted to mention, there are a number of facilities which adopt out these dogs, if you only contact one they may not have up to date info on all the available dogs so it helps if you contact them separately if you're interested in adopting. So if you contact Lackland and they say there are no dogs available, there may still be dogs at other locations.

This website explains the process and forms you need to fill out for MWD adoptions and also lists all the locations to contact that do the adoptions:

Home - Military Working Dog Adoptions


----------



## puppymamma (Jun 26, 2009)

*Canadian WMD???*

Hi - just wondering if anyone knows about Canadian WMD's? I haven't ever heard of anyone trying to help these dogs find homes. I would love to get involved with that if something existed?
Seems like Canada may outsource their trained dogs from the US and they remain property of the organization. 
Thanks in advance for the info - these dogs are such heroes. I would be heart broken to learn they are being left behind.....


----------



## K9luver (Sep 11, 2012)

*PTSD sable GSD/Malinius For adoption!*

This is Bella :wub:

She is a rescue of mine, i've had her for quit a bit of time, i cannot seem to let her go or find a right match for her. She's a 3 year old PTSD service dog, who's very well trained & just came back from a tour in Afghanistan with a fellow Marine. She's up for adoption, id love for her to go to a service member who could use her & whats she's been trained to do her whole life! She loves working & pleasing. She will be by your side every second. Id love to keep her as a "pet" but she's much happier with her vest on & working. Ive been taking her as a therapy dog visiting nursing homes, schools & hospitals to kinda just get her out there & "working" to keep her happy. Im wiling to give her to someone who needs her.. Reply or PM me if interested, We are in San Diego area.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Finding comfort in training service dogs for other wounded vets - News - Stripes


This is something that you might be interested in? The contacts are at bottom of article.

 Kat


----------



## videomaker2000 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Son joining Air Force - Wants to adopt GSD*

Greetings! My son wants to follow his grandfather's footsteps and join the Air Force. He wants to become a member of the Security Force. He wants to adopt a GSD puppy before he signs up, and then bring the dog with him as a personal pet.

Since he wants to be in the Security Force (military police) he'd also like for his dog to be his K-9 companion.

So I guess I have 3 questions:

1. What are the rules and consideration of the Air Force military in allowing personal dogs. If allowed, will they consider using the dog as a Service Dog?

2. Should he adopt a male or female GSD, and does it matter?

3. The GSD that he adopts will be in my home till deployment and come home during leave. We own a Chihuahua and 5 cats. We had a GSD die from old age a few years ago, so they are used to big dogs. We want the puppy to grow up as part of the family. Since I'm on disability and can't afford a multi-thousand papered dog with work history....where can we find (if at all) a puppy for my son suitable for his purpose? We don't care about papers, but we want a purebred. We will be happy to pay a reasonable re-homing fee. Any help would be appreciated. My son graduates High School in June.

Best regards,

Peter M. White


----------

